# Happie Burfday DaveB!



## knyfeknerd (Jun 4, 2015)

Happy Happy Dave!
I will probably always remember your birthday because it's the same as my dad's! 
I hope your day is filled with excellent food and even more excellenter womens!
Oh and maybe some knives.....


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Everything the Knerd wished for you plus fishing!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday. I hope you get that engine transmission on your 87 Targa dropped and reinstalled. Oh, maybe somebody will be kind enough to install your new power lift too.


----------



## brianh (Jun 4, 2015)

Happy birthday !


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 4, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Happy Birthday. I hope you get that engine transmission on your 87 Targa dropped and reinstalled. Oh, maybe somebody will be kind enough to install your new power lift too.



I think you've got your Dave's mixed up Mucho!
I know there's a lot of em on here!


----------



## chinacats (Jun 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## daveb (Jun 4, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Happy Birthday. I hope you get that engine transmission on your 87 Targa dropped and reinstalled. Oh, maybe somebody will be kind enough to install your new power lift too.



What???

I drive a Toyota. I assume there's an engine in it but we don't have a relationship 

Many thanks for the good wishes. HBD to MikeL as well.


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 4, 2015)

Happy birthday, Dave and many, many more! BTW, did you ever get a chance to try out that sausage recipe?

Al


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 4, 2015)

HA, Chris when your right your right. So then, I'm saving my birthday wish for David D and am extending another wish for Dave B, hope you shoot a deer, catch a fish and get some night time companionship that only a woman can provide, except for maybe Caitlyn Jenner.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 4, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> HA, Chris when your right your right. So then, I'm saving my birthday wish for David D and am extending another wish for Dave B, hope you shoot a deer, catch a fish and get some night time companionship that only a woman can provide, except for maybe Caitlyn Jenner.



LOL! Nice save Mucho!


----------



## panda (Jun 4, 2015)

Happy bday bud!


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 4, 2015)

Happy birthday, Dave!


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday Dave


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Dave!


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 4, 2015)

Have a great Birthday!

Stefan


----------



## Mrmnms (Jun 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## ecchef (Jun 4, 2015)

Happy B'day Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday you old coot!


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 5, 2015)

:hbday:

New knife day! Gotta love birthdays


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 5, 2015)

From one old fart to another Happy Birthday:biggrin:


----------

